# Getting your product to a larger market



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

Its basically all about who you know. Do you know anyone who works with larger retail chains? Or anyone who runs (or knows who runs) the procurement/contract management for a larger retail chain or distributor?


----------



## EastHIllBees (Jun 2, 2020)

Akademee said:


> Its basically all about who you know. Do you know anyone who works with larger retail chains? Or anyone who runs (or knows who runs) the procurement/contract management for a larger retail chain or distributor?


We don't know anyone yet. We have a few leads to follow up on with some larger regional folks. We have jumped through the hoops of RangeMe and a few other "helper" applications that are industry litmus tests, but I am beginning to think there has to be a different approach than "standardized industry basics."

I don't mean any insult, I agree with your summary, could you tell me why you have come to the same conclusion?


----------

